# Temp Power



## ndaniels (Apr 1, 2014)

Do you do temp power inspections and if so will you allow the electrician to use the service panel for the temp power?


----------



## klm2500hd (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, and No. The service panel is not ok to use until inspected.


----------



## ndaniels (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks, I had the typical "but you are the only city that doesn't allow it".  I was concerned about how stable it would be on schedule 80 and how could I inspect the feeder and ground when the sub panel was installed and rough electrical complete when the meter is already set.


----------



## ICE (Apr 2, 2014)

We require a permit for temp power.  That is never the service panel.  I did see a piggyback arrangement years ago.  I don't recall the details but I think it wasn't UL listed so I had to turn it down.

Something that is occasionally overlooked on commercial sites is the AIC rating.  10,000 amp breakers may not be good enough.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 2, 2014)

We do temp power sets......not using the panel in the structure. Often we come back to find on rough-in the house panel has been energized via the temp set.........


----------

